# NEED HELP? Im under 18 and cant get a debit card so i need a place that dose COD! for blanks and custom plastiol transfers!



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi I am 15 and starting an apparel line i bought heat press but my mom wont let me use her credit card anymore even if i give her the money first...... and i cant get my own....... i also dont have the money or time to legitimtize my bussiness so please help! I also dont want to pay those pesky pre paid card fees so dont suggest that............ 

thanks


----------



## jayman2143 (Nov 22, 2008)

Your options seem to be extremely limited. What are your trying to purchase?


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

blank shirts....... 
and possibally plastiol transfers
more jpss in the future cuz ill run low soon


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

COD.......I would be surprised if anyone would do that when buying blanks. Find a local supplier and pay cash. As far as the plastisol transfers, if you can get a prepaid that may be your best bet. Sometime you have to do what you don't want to do to get where you want to be.


----------



## jayman2143 (Nov 22, 2008)

veedub3 said:


> Sometime you have to do what you don't want to do to get where you want to be.


Ain't that the truth! 

You also state that you don't have enough money or time to put into your future business. If you are going to put money into this business, I would make sure that you will have sufficient funds and enough time to make sure that it is a success.


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

no i just dont need to spend 500 bucks to incorperate online..... so i can get a bizziness card plus i dont want to deal with the taxes and stuff i prefer under the table you know? but i know i will have plenty of sales once i get this issue worked out! 

Wait dose COD means cash on delivery right not check?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

freshlysqueezed said:


> i prefer under the table you know?


OK you are knowingly going down the wrong path and I can't help you with that. So on that note, I wish you well and hope you figure it out sooner than later.





> Wait dose COD means cash on delivery right not check?


 Yes but my point was what company is going to do that?


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

i just found one alpha and nes clothing do......... 


but i still need a custom paistol transfer with cod


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

freshlysqueezed said:


> i just found one alpha and nes clothing do.........


Yeah, but I'm pretty sure you're going to need a tax id number to set up an account with them.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

freshlysqueezed said:


> i just found one alpha and nes clothing do.........
> 
> 
> but i still need a custom paistol transfer with cod


Alpha does to qualified applicants meaning you have to fill out their credit application. Being under 18 do you think you will qualify?


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Seems a little shady... there is not age limit on "debit" cards...they are issued by a bank with a checking account. Also you could go a prepaid card route. Two options that do not require you to be 18.


----------



## jayman2143 (Nov 22, 2008)

freshlysqueezed said:


> i dont want to deal with the taxes and stuff i prefer under the table you know? but i know i will have plenty of sales once i get this issue worked out!


I honestly don't think that "issue" will ever be worked out. Under the table is definitely not the way to go with this whole business thing.


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

no i have already went to every bank in my town (5 to be exact) none of them allow you to get a debit card without a parent accout hooked up to it so if you charge to much you parents money gets used......


----------



## jayman2143 (Nov 22, 2008)

Looks like you need to go the pre-paid card route as everyone has already stated. It's really your only option right now.


----------



## crazycat (Aug 20, 2009)

If your parents are not willing to back you in your business venture, what makes you think they will bail you out of legal trouble for sales tax fraud, income tax evasion and several other laws you are about to break? My advice is get there backing before you tread down the path you laid out in your earlier posts.

The wholesale companies I deal with require that I have a tax ID # before they would do business with me. 

The last thing I wanted to point out is I hope you would learn to use spell check when dealing with your customers and suppliers. Poor grammar in this type of business will not get you very far.

Just my two cents....


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes anyways I'm just starting out....... and the reason my mother wont back me is because my uncle opened a pizza place an borrowed so much money from my whole family (over 18k) and never paid her back...... so she wont even loan anyone 1 penny anymore.... 
anyways would the IRS really go after someone making small bucks? like if i get anywhere near making $1000 dollars ill make it legit but... Plus I'm only selling to people I know.... for know......

And sorry about my spelling I normally do use a spell checker.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

freshlysqueezed said:


> anyways would the IRS really go after someone making small bucks?


Yes.



freshlysqueezed said:


> like if i get anywhere near making $1000 dollars ill make it legit


So why not start now? Won't you get more satisfaction by doing it right and starting legit than struggling to find a way to do it under the table?



freshlysqueezed said:


> Plus I'm only selling to people I know....


What difference does that make?


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

alright well.....? 

I will legitimatize this but if i do WILL I DEFENTIALLY BE ABLE TO GET A BUSINESS DEBIT OR CREDIT CARD without being 18? 

and should i incorporate or llc?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

freshlysqueezed said:


> should i incorporate or llc?


There are pros and cons to both. If you search the forums, there are plenty of threads with great info about this topic.



freshlysqueezed said:


> I will legitimatize this but if i do WILL I DEFENTIALLY BE ABLE TO GET A BUSINESS DEBIT OR CREDIT CARD without being 18?


I'm not sure, every state is different. But when registering a Corp or LLC, the business is an entity separate from you personally. You will still need to open a business bank account and qualify for credit, but I'm not sure about any age restrictions. It's possible your mom may have to sign as well, but her financial liability will be protected under the laws based on your business structure.

Try Googling "starting a business in Vermont," you will find plenty of resources to help you out some more.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You don't necessarily have to incorporate or LLC to make legitimate tax filings. You can do it under your personal social security number. At the amount you are talking about earning, you probably won't have to pay tax anyway. So it won't hurt you to file.

Have a parent or relative open you up a free Paypal child debit card. It's free, and it's impossible to spend more than what's in your account. So your parents won't have to worry about their bank account being tapped.

I have them for my teenagers and it works great.


----------



## crazycat (Aug 20, 2009)

Good Idea Joe! I never thought about using PayPal.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

All major distributors do COD. COD has nothing to do with your credit rating. You need a student account and not a credit card but a debit card or just pay cash.

You will pay taxes if you exceed a certain amount in sales.

You will do it the right way and no short cut the regulations.

You will write a business plan and give it to your folks with a $500.00 deposit so you can open a checking account.

You can do it but you cant short cut it. Basically, its just like the real world when you get away from Mom and Dad...its all on you. 

Show your maturity and put all the pieces together before holding your hand out.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

freshlysqueezed said:


> Hi I am 15...


If you are in the USA you do not have the legal ability to contract. You need a partner 18 or older. 




freshlysqueezed said:


> ... i also dont have the ... time to legitimtize my bussiness...


Then you should really rethink what you are doing and why you are doing it. 



freshlysqueezed said:


> ... WILL I DEFENTIALLY BE ABLE TO GET A BUSINESS DEBIT OR CREDIT CARD without being 18?


Absolutely not. The new credit card laws prohibit this. 




freshlysqueezed said:


> ...plus i dont want to deal with the taxes and stuff i prefer under the table you know? ...


I hope you like prison. This activity is illegal and sooner or later it will catch up to you. You will need to account for your inventory you bought and where it went. 

Maybe you can start as a hobby.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

My son has a debit card and he is 17.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> My son has a debit card and he is 17.


and you are responsible. the op wants to do this on his own and he cannot do it legit.


----------



## Flagrant-T (Nov 11, 2009)

As far as the "being legit" part, it's pretty easy and cheap. Especially when your small, you do not need to incorporate. Just operate as a sole proprietorship. You still need to get your sales tax licenses and possibly some other licenses, depending on your state or city, but most of that stuff is pretty cheap. It pays for itself when you can buy stuff for much cheaper from the bigger distributers that require you to be legit.

Good luck!
Nick


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

While I have a applaud your entrepreneurial spirit at your age, at 15 years old I'd be incline to be more interested in girls, cars, drivers license, studying to get a good education probably in that order...

You have your whole life in front of you and your only young once, I would enjoy it while it lasted, pick up a few bucks doing what you can to further your interest, but enjoy life today soon enough you'll be a adult with all the opportunity for success and failure that come with being a responsible adult.

Hope this helps.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> All major distributors do COD. COD has nothing to do with your credit rating.


This is typically correct but may have exceptions, a few months back when I was at Alpha and another customer was asking about COD, the rep explained the process and gave him some forms to fill out in order to be approved. When it came my turn to be helped I asked her for the forms so that I can be approved and a credit app was one of those forms. Now I did not fill them out as I was just being noisey, but I am inclined to think that if they want you to fill out a credit application, your credit will play a role.

It could be just how they do business.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

COD is the last option you want. It adds $20 or so in fees to your order total.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

My son got a prepaid debit card when he was 14.. they have them at Wal-Mart..

No age needed just cash!!! has his name on it and everything works just like a regular debit card


----------

